
Firefox 17 for Android Finally Supports ARMv6 Devices - twapi
http://browserfame.com/957/firefox-17-new-features-armv6-support
======
mtgx
I think this is a waste of their time, especially since it needs those
hardware requirements anyway. There are already starting to appear ARMv7 based
low-end chips in the low-end phones, and their money would probably be better
spent on optimizing Firefox for the upcoming ARMv8 architecture.

